# Bay rum and Sandlewood



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Who do you use for bay rum and sandlewood FO?

Sandlewood EO is outrageous!

Thanks,


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Found some Sandlewood at NDA but it has low reviews.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have heard that amyris eo is similar to sandalwood, but I have yet to try it out. LOL - Quite honestly, I don't even know what sandalwood smells like.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I continue to search for a good sandalwood FO, because the EO is too expensive and sandalwood trees are endangered.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought a Sandalwood FO from MMS. It soaped fine, and I'm told it smells just like the real deal.


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I got my sandalwood from EOU and everyone LOVES it... I am very happy with their other products so far too!


----------

